# JFrame an Bildschirmgröße anpassen



## Cody7 (17. Okt 2005)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mein Framegröße über  inst.setSize(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize());
anpassen kann aber die anderen Elemente verhalten sich nicht entsprechend dazu.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		NewJFrame inst = new NewJFrame();
		
		inst.setSize(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize());
		inst.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public NewJFrame() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
			AnchorLayout thisLayout = new AnchorLayout();
			this.getContentPane().setLayout(thisLayout);
			setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
			{
				jPanel1 = new JPanel();
				this.getContentPane().add(
					jPanel1,
					new AnchorConstraint(
						189,
						966,
						747,
						26,
						AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL,
						AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL,
						AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL,
						AnchorConstraint.ANCHOR_REL));
				jPanel1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(795, 361));
				{
					jColorChooser1 = new JColorChooser();
					jPanel1.add(jColorChooser1);
					jColorChooser1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(698, 342));
				}
			}
			pack();
			this.setSize(854, 674);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Wie mache ich es, damit sich alle Elemente der Bildschirmgröße anpassen.


----------



## André Uhres (17. Okt 2005)

Vom "AnchorLayout" hab ich noch nie was gehört.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher worauf du hinaus bist,
aber vielleicht hilft es wenn du den "AnchorLayout" einfach weglässt:

```
private void initGUI() {
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
        jPanel1 = new JPanel();
        getContentPane().add(jPanel1);
        jColorChooser1 = new JColorChooser();
        jPanel1.add(jColorChooser1);
        jColorChooser1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(698, 342));
        setSize(854, 674);
    }
```


----------



## lin (17. Okt 2005)

hm, ist das dein kompleter Code? 
Du hast ja in der initGUI-methode noch   

```
this.setSize(854, 674);
```
vielleicht ändern sich deshalb die Elemente net....


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2005)

Versuch's damit.
	
	
	
	





```
frame.setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH)
```


----------

